# 19 Lücken: Chrome-Update kommt Google teuer zu stehen



## Newsfeed (1 März 2011)

Mit dem heute veröffentlichten Update schließt Google unter anderem 16 Sicherheitslücken, von denen ein hohes Risiko ausgeht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

